# Drachenlord: Hater provozieren Polizeieinsatz bei Hotel



## Johannes Gehrling (28. April 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord: Hater provozieren Polizeieinsatz bei Hotel* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord: Hater provozieren Polizeieinsatz bei Hotel*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## McTrevor (28. April 2022)

Einfach nur tragisch wie machtlos der Staat gegen solche Mobs ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. April 2022)

Könnt echt kotzen wenn ich sowas lese. Die kennen anscheinend überhaupt keine Grenzen mehr, jetzt müssen schon Leute büßen die mit der Sache gar nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## St3veStratos (28. April 2022)

Das ist Big Brother. Nur für die neue Generation. Damals mit 13 war Big Brother der Shit. Jetzt gibt es für die neue Generation eben noch eine Schippe drauf. 

Ganz am Rande: Ich hoffe diese Aktionen hören endlich mal auf. Aber ich denke Herr W. muss wohl erst sterben/im Knast /Krankenhaus sein, bevor das endet. Kein Mensch hält sich dort an Regeln und irgendwie greift man nicht richtig ein. Vllt. stehe ich auch zu weit weg von der Thematik. Kenne keinerlei Hintergründe zu dem Thema. Außer das Herr W. selbst ein schwieriger Mensch sein soll.


----------



## hahajajanene (28. April 2022)

Das schlimmste ist, dass diese Vollidioten unbeteiligte mit da rein ziehen und deren existenzen zerstören.


----------



## Nevrion (28. April 2022)

Bin mir jetzt nicht im klaren, weswegen die Polizei da ins Hotel gerufen wurde. Für die falschen Bestellungen kann der Gast ja nichts. In welche Richtung wird denn da ermittelt? Keine Ahnung was es mit dem ganzen Drama auf sich hat, aber diese Art von Mobbing und Psycho-Terror hätten nicht mal die Leute vom Öffentlich Rechtlichen Rundfunk verdient.


----------



## -JB- (28. April 2022)

Ich hoffe, dass demnächst mal ein paar der "Hater" geschnappt und möglichst wegen Nötigung, Stalking oder whatever verknackt werden. 

Grundsätzlich ist mir der Drachenlord ziemlich egal, aber das hier Leute immer weiter machen und wahrscheinlich erst nach einem Selbstmord aufhören (oder tyrannisieren die dann auch den Friedhof? Ja, ist makaber alles) geht echt nicht.


----------



## Silenqua (28. April 2022)

Ich kenne den Typen zwar nicht, aber haben diese Hater nichts besseres zu tun? oO


----------



## ZgamerZ (28. April 2022)

Der Drachenlord ist die neue Amaranda kann das sein? - Bringt aktuell am meisten Klicks und somit Einnahmen, also postet man alles, was mit ihm zu tun hat.

Dass damit genau jenen Leuten Aufwind gegeben wird, welche ihn pausenlos verfolgen und terrorsieren und Herrn Winkler selber damit zusätzlicher Schaden zugefügt wird, weil er weiterhin ins Rampenlicht gestellt wird, kümmert nicht oder liebe Redaktion?

Die neusten, uninteressanten Abenteuer von Amaranda und Co kann man sich ja gefallen lassen, die sind immer mal für nen Grinser gut und da hat am Ende die jeweilige Streamerpersönlichkeit dann auch keinen Schaden, sondern höchstens noch Mehreinnahmen. Ist zwar auch dämlich und zieht wie ich finde das Ansehen der jeweiligen Seite herunter, aber menschlich-moralisch ist es nicht verwerflich.

Dieses "Guckt mal was dem Drachenlord wieder schlimmes passiert ist!!! Und das ist davor mit ihm passiert und jetzt auch noch das!!!" finde ich mindestens arg grenzwertig. Ist auch schon beinahe als Geschmacklos einzuordnen, dass diese "News" unter "Unterhaltung" gepostet werden, was ja sofort klarmacht, was damit erreicht werden soll.

Nur mal so eine moralisch-aufgeladene Anmerkung von meiner Seite, weil sich die Drachenlord-News meinem Gefühl nach auf einmal täglich hier und auf andere Seiten vermehren.


----------



## McDrake (28. April 2022)

Johannes Gehrling schrieb:


> Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


Ja, habe ich:
Lasst das doch einfach weg.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nq-b8TFKFaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Schalkmund (28. April 2022)

Das die Leute scheinbar auch gar nicht wissen wen sie da in ihr Hotel lassen. Also wenn ich ein Hotel hätte und der Herr Winkler stände bei mir auf der Matte, dann wäre ich definitiv leider gerade komplett ausgebucht.


----------



## RoteRosen (28. April 2022)

ZgamerZ schrieb:


> Der Drachenlord ist die neue Amaranda kann das sein? - Bringt aktuell am meisten Klicks und somit Einnahmen, also postet man alles, was mit ihm zu tun hat.
> 
> Dass damit genau jenen Leuten Aufwind gegeben wird, welche ihn pausenlos verfolgen und terrorsieren und Herrn Winkler selber damit zusätzlicher Schaden zugefügt wird, weil er weiterhin ins Rampenlicht gestellt wird, kümmert nicht oder liebe Redaktion?
> 
> ...


Wo kommen wir denn dahin? Niemals! Die Clicks sind wichtiger! 
Und wenn am Ende jemand ernsthaft zu Schaden kommt suchen die Medien/PcGames die Schuldigen außerhalb der Redaktion, ist doch ganz klar!
Moderne Prostitution die du hier siehst, mehr ist das nicht. Traurig, aber leider wahr.


----------



## buchoi (28. April 2022)

Sorry, aber diese "Hater" sind der Abschaum unserer Gesellschaft. Wie kann man so dermaßen Jagd auf einen Menschen machen? Es ist ja auch egal wohin er geht, diese Menschen suchen ihn, nur um ihm dann das Leben zur Hölle zu machen. Wo soll das enden? Wollen die das weiter machen, bis er sich irgendwann umbringt oder Amok läuft?
In meinen Augen ist das absolut schädliches Verhalten, weil diese Leute ihm die Menschenrechte absprechen und eine Hetzjagd auf ihn veranstalten, wie auf ein Tier. 
Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass sie auch noch unbeteiligte mit rein ziehen. 

Jeder einzelne dieser Hater hätte mal ein Jahr Auszeit im Gefängnis verdient um mal gründlich über seine Aktionen nachzudenken.


----------



## Flonki (28. April 2022)

Gezielte Manipulationen am Fahrzeug. Was kommt als Nächstes? Vielleicht noch die Bremsschläuche durchschneiden? Merken diese kranken Vögel eigentlich noch was?


----------



## MarcHammel (29. April 2022)

Es gibt Momente, da hab ich noch Hoffnung für die Menschheit. Dann lese ich sowas.


----------



## bynemesis (29. April 2022)

viele wissen nicht, was der lord alles gemacht hat.
er verursacht das alles.


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. April 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> viele wissen nicht, was der lord alles gemacht hat.
> er verursacht das alles.


Hat niemand behauptet, dass Winkler unschuldig ist. Sonst wäre er nie vor Gericht gelandet. Aber man kann Leute wie ihn einfach ignorieren. Ich ignoriere auch viele Idioten. Wenn ich jeden verfolgen würde dessen Nase und Meinung mir nicht passt, wäre das ein Vollzeitjob und ich wäre wohl selbst schon hinter Gittern.


----------



## MarcHammel (29. April 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> viele wissen nicht, was der lord alles gemacht hat.
> er verursacht das alles.


Natürlich ist Winkler kein Unschuldslamm. Aber damit sprichst du diesen Idioten jede Verantwortung ab und das ist einfach falsch.


----------



## AlBundyFan (1. Mai 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> viele wissen nicht, was der lord alles gemacht hat.
> er verursacht das alles.


ich würde mir halt wünschen, daß diese leute nicht jemanden, der dämliche youtube-video macht, so verfolgen würdne - sondern mafiamitglieder, neona.zis, vergewaltiger oder sonstige gewaltverbrecher.
aber nein - man verfolgt einen menschen der geistig eingeschränkt ist und nur ein armer tropf und für die gesellschaft eigentlich einfach ignorierbar wäre....und dann sagen leute wie du noch, daß er selbst schuld ist.
tausende leute gegen einen - allein dieses verhältnis sagt schon, daß er sicher nicht schuld ist.


----------



## bynemesis (1. Mai 2022)

du hast keine Ahnung.

er könnte einfach aufhören. aber ohne Hate kriegt er kein Geld.
Er könnte normal arbeiten gehen, dafür ist er aber zu unfähig (hat kein bock)


----------



## McDrake (1. Mai 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> du hast keine Ahnung.
> 
> er könnte einfach aufhören. aber ohne Hate kriegt er kein Geld.
> Er könnte normal arbeiten gehen, dafür ist er aber zu unfähig (hat kein bock)


Genau...schuld auf ihn schieben. 
"Du hast angefangen", "Nein, Du","Nein Du!"
Ganz toll.

Was genau hat er verbrochen, dass ein Mob ihm hinterherhetzt?
Das ist doch nicht normal. Den meisten gehts einfach um den Katastrophentourismus, nach dem Motto: Ich war auch da, voll geil.
Einfach ganz arm.


----------



## Martina (2. Mai 2022)

Das ist schon sehr krank alles...


----------



## AlBundyFan (3. Mai 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> du hast keine Ahnung.
> 
> er könnte einfach aufhören. aber ohne Hate kriegt er kein Geld.
> Er könnte normal arbeiten gehen, dafür ist er aber zu unfähig (hat kein bock)


und warum sollte ihm das verwehrt werden was hunderttausende andere auf der welt auch machen - content generieren udn damit geld  verdienen. warum darf ein gronkh 50 millionen verdienen aber ein rainer winkler nicht vergleichsweise lächerliche 2000-3000€ im monat?

warum darf der 500.000 erfolgreichste contentmaker das nicht was die 499.999, die mehr verdienen als er, schon dürfen?

warum darf irgendein typ seinen content verwenden für einen eigenen kanal der 10x soviele abonnenten hat  wie rainer winkler damit, daß er sätze aus dem kontext reist oder furzgeräusche in rainer winklers videos macht und mehr verdienen als rainer winkler selbst?


----------



## Toni (3. Mai 2022)

Um kurz die Kritik aufzugreifen gegenüber PC Games, dass wir so etwas veröffentlichen.

Wir haben darüber durchaus schon intern geredet und sind uns bewusst, dass es sich dabei um ein boulevardeskes Thema handelt. Wir sind aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es nichts bringt, es totzuschweigen. Wir versuchen nüchterner darüber zu berichten, möchten aber gleichzeitig den Schritt gehen, durchaus aufzuzeigen, dass hier ein idiotischer Mob äußerst rücksichtslos und menschenverachtend agiert. 

Offiziell sind wir auch der Meinung, dass wer Herrn Winkler hasst, dass nicht durch die Artikel auf PCG tut, da wir eben auch Stellung dagegen beziehen. 

Wir nehmen euer Feedback dahingegen ernst, bitte habt aber auch Verständnis, dass wir nicht alles so umsetzen, wie sich das von Teilen der Community gewünscht wird.


----------



## Strauchritter (3. Mai 2022)

bynemesis schrieb:


> du hast keine Ahnung.
> 
> er könnte einfach aufhören. aber ohne Hate kriegt er kein Geld.
> Er könnte normal arbeiten gehen, dafür ist er aber zu unfähig (hat kein bock)


Ich hoffe inständig du trittst auf einen Klemmbaustein. Gerne auch mehrmals


----------



## fud1974 (4. Mai 2022)

Toni schrieb:


> Wir nehmen euer Feedback dahingegen ernst, bitte habt aber auch Verständnis, dass wir nicht alles so umsetzen, wie sich das von Teilen der Community gewünscht wird.



Ich glaube das Problem ist auch, dass ihr "gezwungen" seid diese News zu bringen, denn sie bringen nun mal Klicks, und dann manchmal noch in Verbindung mit "knackigen" Aufmachertiteln (wieder.. Klicks)  die gerade beim Drachenlord-Thema manchmal deplatziert wirken.

Ist irgendwie aber auch so ein "don't hate the player, hate the game" Ding.. Ich versteh schon, die News müssen sich heutzutage verkaufen und von News über Spiele kann man nicht mehr leben, aber ich verdrehe auch jedesmal die Augen.


----------



## Toni (21. Juni 2022)

Ich habe soeben einen Beitrag gelöscht, der etwas potenziell negatives über Herrn Winkler enthielt. Ich möchte kurz klarstellen, dass es nicht gelöscht wurde, weil es negativ ist, sondern weil der Post eine potenziell strafrechtlich relevante Aussage enthielt. 

Zum Kontext: Winkler hat auf einem privaten Blog eine fiktive Sexgeschichte gepostet (kann ich leider nicht nachprüfen inwiefern das stimmt) in der es um eine Vergewaltigung geht. Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass dies nicht gleichzusetzen damit ist, dass er ein Vergewaltiger ist oder gar jemanden vergewaltigen will. Mit solchen Aussagen sollte man definitiv aufpassen und wir unterstützen eine Verleumdung auf dieser Ebene nicht, da in so einem Fall Existenzen auf dem Spiel stehen. 
Ganz klar, sollte bei einem Verdacht auf Vergewaltigung eingegriffen werden und wenn jemand aus gegebenem Anlass selbst Hilfe in diese Richtung benötigt, wende er sich an die entsprechenden Stellen.









						Sexualisierte Gewalt
					

Sexualisierte Gewalt ist ein massiver Eingriff in die Intimsphäre einer anderen Person gegen ihren Willen. Sie wird oft als Mittel zur Demütigung und Machtdemonstration angewandt.




					www.hilfetelefon.de


----------

